
My life as a Git - gawenr
https://github.com/Gawen/life
======
pilsetnieks
I'm concerned about the DNA opensourcing (searching by the preamble, others
have published their DNA, too) - it's not computer code, more eyeballs on it
won't make it better.

Now cloning from raw DNA data is probably far enough off for now but couldn't
the DNA be used to find vulnerabilities, for example, allergies or diseases
with a genetic component? What about an insurance company looking at the DNA
and denying insurance because of preexisting conditions?

~~~
Karunamon
>What about an insurance company looking at the DNA and denying insurance
because of preexisting conditions?

Assuming the recent law changes survive coming challenges, such shenanigans
will be illegal, at least in the USA.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
I don't follow politics, what are the arguments against allowing insurance
companies to make such decisions?

~~~
anonymoushn
In the United States, the medical industry is allowed to vary prices
significantly based on the method of payment, and the cost of buying care
without insurance is much higher than the cost of buying care with insurance.
This is true unless you can't pay, in which case you will still be treated and
the taxpayer will foot the bill under EMTALA.

So the argument goes that, given that the taxpayer is already responsible for
unbounded medical expenses for everyone, it would be reasonable to compel
everyone to buy prepaid health plans. In order to compel people to buy these,
they must be available to everyone, so the government must also prevent
insurance companies from refusing to sell prepaid health plans to people who
are certain to use them. I use the phrase "prepaid health plan" rather than
"insurance," because insurance is purchased to protect against future risk,
but a prepaid health plan will cover things that occurred in the past and
things that are not risks but certainties.

It's a pretty sound argument as long as you don't ask "Why is the taxpayer
responsible for unbounded medical expenses for everyone?"

~~~
npsimons
_"Why is the taxpayer responsible for unbounded medical expenses for
everyone?"_

The answer to that is another question: do you want first responders checking
to see if you can pay your bills _before_ treating you, when literally moments
can make the difference between life and death?

~~~
derleth
> do you want first responders checking to see if you can pay your bills
> before treating you, when literally moments can make the difference between
> life and death?

You know, for some people, the answer to that is "Actions have consequences.
If you were more responsible, you wouldn't be in that mess in the first place.
Not my problem."

~~~
saucetenuto
The point isn't (just) that people should get lifesaving treatment even if
they can't afford it, it's (also) that people in life-threatening situations
can have a hard time proving that they're capable of paying _even when they
are_. For example:

A man's been hit by a car. The driver calls 911. Do you send an ambulance?

An ambulance arrives. The medical team springs into action, and one of their
number looks through the stricken man's wallet for proof of insurance. He
doesn't find any. Do you discontinue care?

Suppose instead that he finds an insurance card, but it's stained with blood;
a reasonable person couldn't use it to tell whether the injured man's
insurance was up to date. Do you discontinue care?

A little imagination should supply you with many similar scenarios. One could
invent a method of proving insurance (or assets) both quick and powerful
enough to address them all (a universal database keyed to DNA, perhaps), but
certainly nothing like that exists today.

~~~
derleth
All of that's correct and I agree with it. My point was that not everyone
would, and those are their arguments.

------
darrenkopp
If you fork this repository... do you have to pay child support or get
arrested for identity theft?

~~~
gift
I was more interested about what sorts of pull requests he might accept.

~~~
gawenr
Only DNA improvements.

------
qdot76367
See also: Memacs, doing a similar idea using org-mode in emacs:

<http://github.com/novoid/Memacs>

~~~
gawenr
Wow, more crazy guys! (inside info: I'm more a MVim guy ;))

~~~
delaaxe
nice to see someone from ece on hn :)

------
tucif
That is very cool as a visualization of life milestones! Specially if you go
to the "Network" area of the project
(<https://github.com/Gawen/life/network>).

~~~
recursive
I feel like the I'm the only person who is totally confused by github. Are
those little phrases in that graph supposed to be life milestones? They don't
make any sense. Aside from this graph, all I'm seeing here is a readme, a
resume, and a huge file presumably containing dna. How is this getting
attention? I ask this not rhetorically, but I genuinely want to know how to
use this/what's going on here.

~~~
lewispollard
He has basically modified the dates of each commit so they correspond to the
actual date in his life the event occurred.

------
htp
Another unexpected use of GitHub:

<https://github.com/norinori2222/boyfriend_require/>

~~~
scott_karana
For those not fluent in Japanese, and didn't notice otherwise:

[https://github.com/norinori2222/boyfriend_require/blob/maste...](https://github.com/norinori2222/boyfriend_require/blob/master/README-
en.md)

------
B-Con
I must be missing something. Why is a versioned source code repository the
ideal place for this?

~~~
imjared
It's not. It's just a novel, somewhat funny use of github.

~~~
gawenr
Exactly :) It's just a hack, some fun.

------
bryogenic
Are you planning on crawling / parsing the repository to create a time line or
something similar?

Seems like an orderly way of storing events, but a royal pain to view.

~~~
gawenr
I don't think so. The point is to hack git <=> to use it in another purpose it
had been done, not to build something new upon it. But I'm planning to manage
my future blog content based on this repository though.

------
heelhook
You are like a god, created through spontaneous generation!

[https://github.com/Gawen/life/commit/ca14573e9e4e9769b02e3e2...](https://github.com/Gawen/life/commit/ca14573e9e4e9769b02e3e224657a2f8cde6b89f)

------
mehdim
You've sent the first signal that we are evolving from a facebook generation
to a github generation, so from a numerical social generation to a
programmable generation.

Thank you !

~~~
dredmorbius
Call me when Github hits 1 billion users.

I mean, I'm all about creation vs. consumption and quality over quantity, but
... that's ... optimistic of you.

------
icco
Neat, I did something similar a while back. <https://github.com/icco/lifeline>

------
sethish
Three friends and I have each did this, about a year ago:

github.com/itdaniher/itdaniher github.com/alxjrvs/alxjrvs
github.com/sethwoodworth/sethwoodworth

------
neopba
Really cool :) May I borrow the idea? :)

~~~
gawenr
Sure. Would you be interested in the code which generated this repository ?
I'm going to clean it up then push it here
<https://github.com/Gawen/lifebuilder> .

------
Magenta
git is a homonym.

